# Airline Bow Cases



## Kai S

Measure the depth of your bow. If it will fit, I'd get This Bag. Probably easiest to just bring the bow to a good golf shop and trial fit. Golf bags are exempt from extra baggage fees on most airlines.


----------



## BSLugnut

WVDBLLUNG - I used FedEx on my Elk hunt last Sept., it saved me nearly $250 in fees.

I saw on another post, that you have 2 nice bucks from Loudoun. Any pics?

Hail...Broos! :darkbeer:

BSLugnut


----------



## deholley1

I used to send packages, suitcases, and briefcases by Grey Hound Bus Lines to anywhere in the lower 48. Cost was 5.00- 25.00 $ depending on size and distance. This has been 3-4 years ago. never had a problem and they were always on time . Across USA would take 3-5 days. You can call and ask thier rates and time schedules. Try them you may be surprised.


----------



## promod1385

I have ordered parts for my jeep via grey hound. It was $75 for a 53lb 64" by 48" roof rack. Basically you drop it off at the grey hound station and they call you when it arrives at your destination. 

I think the best way to do it is with a SKB ATA Golf case. You can pack 2 bows, and arrow box, sights, spare parts and some clothes in there. Best part is the airlines dont charge anything to fly golf clubs!


----------



## archerycharlie

Well i think a lot depends who is waiting on you at the counter and if they are having a good day or a bad day.


But my son just went to Lancaster shoot and it didn't cost him any extra for bow case. 

He just flew out to Vegas last nite and called me to say that it didn't cost him any thing for bow case.

So he thinks if ya don't make a big deal out of it you are good ta go.

Just walk right up and set it down and go on with yer bussines and he signed up on line before hand also.:thumbs_up AC


----------



## Mulcade

It can also depend on which airline you're flying with.


----------



## archerycharlie

Well they flew Northwest going to Lancaster Pa. No questions asked.

They flew southwest going to Vegas. No questions asked.. AC


----------



## viperarcher

will they charge extra now for this case? http://www.shopatron.com/product/product_id=SKB2SKB-6000/328.0


----------



## Tmaziarz

*SKB cases are the best for travel*

SKB cases

They have a life time warranty.

TSA Latches- allows travelers to keep their cases locked at all times and still provide necessary access for airport security inspections.

There is a number on the case and the airport has that key if needed.

WWW.SKBCASES.COM


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*airline flying*

i am not a pro shooter and some touring shooter. however i have hunted all over america,,,and been displaced from my original home of connecticut for the last 26 years. 

i have flown with bow and shotgun while i used to trap shoot all over too. for shotgunning i always used a "Nasco" gun case. they are bulletproof !!! you could run them over with the whole jet and they'd hold up.

as for bow traveling ??? i currently use a SKB. its a very durable and sturdy hard plastic composite case. excellent locks and not too heavy. before i bought the SKB which was maybe 7-8 years ago,,,,,i for many years used a double case bow guard. i dont believe they even make them anymore like the one i own because i tried to replace mine. it worked fine. wasn't as stout as the SKB,,,but worked fine.

these days the airlines are wanting you to keep your bow case UNLOCKED. i always request that mine be locked. in order for this to be done,,,,,TSA must INSPECT it first.

i ask to simply allow me to bring the bow case and contents to TSA myself,open it for them to inspect first,,,,then lock it and then run it thru the imaging machine. works all the time. i tell them i feel more safe knowing my bow,,,which CAN be used as a weapon in the wrong hands,is locked !!!

TSA will place a red "inspected" tag on your case,,,and allow you to keep the key on your person if there is anyone who wants to contact you later at the following airport for instance.

once TSA realizes you are not a maniac but actually are concerned for your safety as well as others on the plane's safety,,,,they quickly oblige you !!!!

in years past it was the airlines who made the final call. these days,,,,the airline has to refer to TSA. so its TSA who is in charge of your bow case contents. they are the ones who call the shots. get friendly with TSA and be a blessing to them by letting them know you too are a concerned citizen of safety. that you desire safe flight,,,and are blessed by them that they are doing a good job....


thats how i travel these last 8 years since 9/11

peace
mike


----------



## Haliewahog

Never been charged to fly my bow to hawaii. However, I have been charged to bring back meat. Make sure like the last guy said to have your case inspected and scanned, that way you can lock it up. My locks have never failed buy my clasps that hold the case together have. Stuff clothing and what not in there so nothing flings around. Airlines are notorious for carelessness when it comes to baggage handling. And by all means dont put any stickers on there that say fragile, that means "throw this one extra hard against the plane" to most baggage handlers.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

Got Lucky - they only charged me for a second bag "fragile" fee. I took a double bow case (both mine and my wife's bow) and everything got there safe and sound at only $50.00 round trip on United.


----------



## promod1385

I took my double SKB bow case to vegas. 

I loaded most of my clothes into it along with all my gear (bow, 1 dozen arrows, 36in stab, v-bars, 4 releases, 2 sights, quiver, binoc's) I weighted it before we left and my scale showed 49.5 pounds. My girlfriend put my toiletrires and a spare pair of shoes in her bag and we were good to go. 

I walked up to the counter paid my $15 first bag charge with Northwest and checked it. The woman asked wha it was i said "sports equipment" she inquired as to what kind and when i said archery, she said "oh, just throw that on the cart behind you with the golf clubs". 

I get the feeling they only worry about inspecting guns.


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Checkout the Pelican 1700 series cases! I have a few smaller cases that I use for work and they are tough! Over $50K in spare equipment and test gear is stored in these cases, and they work awesome! I am looking at the 1750 for my target setup.


----------

